# Western Flyer



## nathanAGNEW (Jan 23, 2012)

I got my hands on a pair of Western Flier Tricycles. My first Tricycles. I think they are from the early 60's. One is larger and one is slightly smaller.
Problem is, I cant find parts for these things.

I need seats for both, one set of handle bars, grips for both, and new spokes if possible.
The solid tires I think I can figure something out about.

Do any of my brethren have any thoughts? Location of parts? Tips? I'm dry! I'm a 50's balloon tire guy.. I'm out of my element here!


----------

